# Understairs cabinets



## tim (8 Feb 2006)

Recently finished these understairs cabinets. The stairwell is actually in the sitting room so it had to look nice. Cabinets are made from 18mm Birch Ply finished with Barford's Aquacote, Facing timber is tulipwood painted with a Dulux Trade Eggshell (Tuscan Treasures 5 if anyone cares!). 

Sketch up drawings:











To show template I made to ensure accuracy over the two different angles.





Without doors





With doors - which were made with loose tenons because of the acute angles.




























Two full extension drawers for filing cabinets





I'm glad its finished, it was a royal pain to make esp considering that any deviation from the correct angles would have been very obvious. Still the client's happy and wants more work done  

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2006)

Tim,

What a fabulous job. No wonder the client wants more done.

Paul


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2006)

Tim

Excellent job, amazing what you can do with all those awkward spaces.


----------



## CYC (8 Feb 2006)

Tim, NICE JOB, this is really great =D> 

What is the reason for the space in the faceframe (thus storage) directly under the post sticking down from the stairs. Is it decorative or you had a constrain? 

Good tip about taking the shape with the batons


----------



## gidon (8 Feb 2006)

Proper job Tim! Really nicely done. I bet the client liked the Sketchup drawings too?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2006)

:tongue9: =D> 

lovely job tim


----------



## Les Mahon (8 Feb 2006)

Cracking job tim.

I can only imagine how many expletives were issued trying to get that to work!

Note to self - don't lest missus see this post, I haven't the patience for that kind of "we could make of this awkward space" construction  

Les


----------



## RogerS (8 Feb 2006)

Super job, Tim. 

What made you decide to fit three hinges on the bottom door? To keep the edges true as there's not that much weight is there??


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys.



CYC":39hsvmo0 said:


> What is the reason for the space in the faceframe (thus storage) directly under the post sticking down from the stairs. Is it decorative or you had a constrain?



The reason is because of the bottom of that newel post. If the spacer wasn't there then the right hand door would hit it on opening. If the door was hinged the other way, it wouldn't be able to open fully and would also come perilously close to the ceiling (what you can't tell from the pics is that the ceiling slopes down from back to front there as well :roll: )



Les Mahon":39hsvmo0 said:


> I can only imagine how many expletives were issued trying to get that to work!
> 
> Note to self - don't lest missus see this post, I haven't the patience for that kind of "we could make of this awkward space" construction



First point - I doubt you could imagine - several elements had to be taken outside and taught a lesson!:x 

Second point - Quite right - the only way to keep sane with this kind of thing is knowing that there's a big fat cheque at the end of it! \/ 

Edit: Roger missed your question: I often fit 3 hinges on longer doors - its 850mm high - it doesn't cost much more and it makes it close better

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Philly (8 Feb 2006)

Nice work Tim!
No wonder the client wants more :wink: 
Philly


----------



## PowerTool (8 Feb 2006)

Very nice - adding the doors totally transforms the look  

Andrew (Quietly _very_ impressed 8) )


----------



## JFC (8 Feb 2006)

Looks great !!! I always sigh when i turn up to a job and find out its a cupboard under the stairs :lol: I like the idea of the template , not thought of doing that before .


----------



## dedee (9 Feb 2006)

Very Nice,

It almost makes me want to rip out my understairs cupboard and do it properly - almost!
Andy


----------



## Buckeye (9 Feb 2006)

Great work, we have a space in our home like that but those angles strike fear into me


----------



## Adam (9 Feb 2006)

Very nice work - its obvious that it must have taken lots of precision work to get it to fit so snugly. Well done!

Adam


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Feb 2006)

Hi Tim

Thank you for taking the time to post, I always enjoy looking at your work.

Cheers
neil


----------



## radicalwood (9 Feb 2006)

Hi Tim,

Nice job as usual, is that one draw at the bottom or two

All the best
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (9 Feb 2006)

Lovely work Tim, not at all surprised that the client wants more when you work to that level


----------



## Woodmagnet (11 Feb 2006)

proper job tim :shock:


----------



## DomValente (12 Feb 2006)

Great work Tim, one of the many skills I'm missing.


----------

